# EOS R metering all over the place



## kiyolsakie6 (Jun 30, 2020)

192.168.0.1Hi All,
I am a returning Canon user after 15 year.
In our business my wife is the photographer, me the nerd and videographer and shooting stills also when we have 2 gigs at the same time.
Bought the EOS R because my wife has a hate-hate relationship with our Sony A7 III, and she seemed to get much better along with the EOS R.

We shoot mostly moving subjects, so use Servo with either Tracking and Eye AF or 1-Point. Our Sony A7 III or our Fuji X-T3 use absolute priority when metering on the focused face / eye, even 1-point AF is using priority on the focusing point, and it functions extremely well. In the very very rare cases when I can use single point metering, and then those cameras use the focus point exclusively for metering.
The EOS R seems to miss a lot with the metering, especially with on-camera flash (with shutter speed, aperture and ISO selected manualy and using E-TTL II) . Same subject shot 3 times in a row with same settings has following results: 1 overexposed (by at least 1 EV), 1 underexposed (by at least 1.5 EV) and 1 which is acceptable. Outdoors in Av priority this happens less often, but it still happens.

My question is: am I missing a setting, is my camera broken, or is this normal for the EOS R.192.168.0.1 routerlogin 192.168.l.l


----------



## Viggo (Jun 30, 2020)

Metering is heavily weighted to the active AF point. So if you’re missing a tad it’s going to show. Does it do the same thing with manual flash? I’ve never been happy with ETTL results, ever..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 11, 2020)

Because the camera adjusts the exposure based on the AF point, just moving it a little can change the exposure. A lager AF area versus a single point helps. Its something that gets better with experience.


----------



## Starriddin (Jul 13, 2020)

It sounds like you may have Exposure Bracketing turned on in the settings.


----------



## Starriddin (Jul 13, 2020)

You could try taking three shots in constant lighting, or, just check the menu setting.


----------



## Frodo (Jul 16, 2020)

I know the OP posted about flash exposure, but I'd like to have a quick rave about EOS R ambient metering. A night ago I shot the dress rehearsal for a play. Very low light (ISO 3200 and 6400 much of the time) and awful red/blue LEDs for much of the time and black walls. I used evaluative metering and facetracking (which worked remarkably well in the low light) so the focus point stayed on the subject and the exposures were on the button - the images obviously needed work in Lightroom, but the in-camera exposures were an excellent place to start. In contrast the exposures with my 5DsR taken at the same time needed considerable under exposure to stop the highlights blowing out and then had noisy shadows. 
I continue to find the R an excellent event camera (apart from the single card slot, but I have a couple of work-arounds in place and planned).


----------

